# Port 27760 am DSL-Modem blockiert ?



## ingo preuss (1. August 2005)

Hallo,
 ein Freund bat mich ihm bei seiner Rechnerkonfiguration zu helfen, weil irgendeins seiner Programme den port 27760 benoetigt. Der scheint aber geblockt zu sein. Ich dachte an einem konventionellen DSL-Modem sind generell alle Ports offen? Falls dies noch von Wichtigkeit ist, der Anschluss ist von Arcor.

  Gruß,
  Ingo


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. August 2005)

Anhand Deiner Info gehe ich davon aus, dass das Modem also direkt an seinem Rechner haengt und er keinen Router nutzt, richtig?

Hat er vielleicht irgendeine Desktop-Firewall laufen?


----------



## ingo preuss (1. August 2005)

Oops, nehme alles zurueck. Die XP-Firewall war an :-\

Gruß,
Ingo


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. August 2005)

Jaja, die "gute" (hust!), alte XP-Firewall.


----------



## ingo preuss (1. August 2005)

Ich kann's nicht glauben. Das Programm geschlossen und neu gestartet -> der Port ist wieder dicht, obwohl ich an den Firewalleinstellungen nichts geaendert habe. Ich habe das Programm und den Port bei den Ausnahmen angegeben und dennoch laeuft's nicht. Koennt ihr eine Nicht-Windows-XP-interne Firewall empfehlen?

Gruß,
Ingo


----------

